# Justin Bieber SNL Skit with Tina Fey



## nitroy2k (May 3, 2010)

Justin Bieber SNL Skit with Tina Fey

Funniest Video Ever! Cut the video from the original one so that it is just the skit 

http://fliiby.com/file/881095/t3txp6sbp7.html


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Or you could watch it here and avoid the popup (again).


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

meh


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Think I'll wait for the sequel, _"When Tina's Young Infatuation Comes of Age"_

:sure:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I guess I'm too old to appreciate the skit.

I did like Tina's Sarah Palin impersonations.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

NOT the funniest video ever. 

My favorite is the Debbie Downer skit when she goes to Disneyland. YouTube has removed them but the skit is available elsewhere.


----------

